# Is Wash Ink still around?



## Jaxshirtguy (Jun 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if Wash Ink is closed or on vacation? Their website is up but for the past 5 days I have been unable to get anyone to answer the phone or return a message I left on the answering machine. I also sent an email request for quoting but so far I have not gotten a response. 

This is there site Wash Ink

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Jaxshirtguy (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone know about these guys?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I know they are a member of the forum, but I don't know why you're having a hard time reaching them.

Are you calling them during their business hours?


----------



## Jaxshirtguy (Jun 28, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I know they are a member of the forum, but I don't know why you're having a hard time reaching them.
> 
> Are you calling them during their business hours?


I'm desperate I've been calling every other day between their business hours LOL


----------

